
Should RHEL include a 6GB libre game? - sharkbitenics
https://www.reddit.com/r/redhat/comments/ajpyw2/chaosesqueanthology_nix_game_200_weapons_100_maps/
======
ktpsns
Honestly, is there any reason _not_ to put such a game into a Linux
distribution package repository?

